# Veneer plastering



## BlackPlasterinh

Hey any veneer plasterers here in Canada? Or am I the only one!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Welcome to DWT another stoon member geez were growing that's either good or bad.


----------



## moore

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hey any veneer plasterers here in Canada? Or am I the only one!


 I'd like to be in your shoes$$:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hey any veneer plasterers here in Canada? Or am I the only one!


I think you might be the only one

My old partner loved doing the stuff, I got stuck doing it with him, too much like work in my opinion

He was hoping it would catch on, but it never really did. Guess it was almost 20 years ago now:blink:


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Hard work but the day flies by once u have a good routine down, I hate going back time and time to coat and sand and blah blah blah. With veneer you can finish (like glass) 500 sq foot per mix which takes roughly 2 hours... If you really pushed it and the job was right your talking 2000 sq foot per man, per day!!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Where are you doing that kinda work here in Saskatoon


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hard work but the day flies by once u have a good routine down, I hate going back time and time to coat and sand and blah blah blah. With veneer you can finish (like glass) 500 sq foot per mix which takes roughly 2 hours... If you really pushed it and the job was right your talking 2000 sq foot per man, per day!!


Actually, that was one of the problems we had selling the system, you need a crew of guys to interest a builder.

To keep math simple, if a one man taping crew did a 10,000 sq house in 10 days, then he is averaging a 1,000 sq feet per day. Some tapers might have a average of more or less, all depends on their over all speed and house type.

So the problem is, you could do a 10,000 sq house in 10 days, but so could a taper, and the veneer cost more. If you can have 10 guys on the job to get the house done in one day, then the builders become interested,,,,,,, but it's hard to keep 10 guys busy every day.

Just one of the little problems we had justifying the system


----------



## Toontowntaper

Well 2buck I agree and if you know Saskatoon I highly doubt he is able to even get that amount of sqft. That's why I would like to know where he is doing all the work and who he is doing the work for


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Now now toontowntaper!!! Don't be such a sceptic... Sure thing ill tell you where I working and tell you my builders name.. What could go wrong?

Mister 2 buck...veneer and taping aren't even in the same league, veneer is a level 5 finish. It's stronger, higher quality and eliminates sanding. The materials are more expensive but it's made up for in labour costs. I think I would be in a position to compete with any tapers price and still make money.. Just to get the word out. And another point about veneer is that it isn't water soluble like mud, and it adds an hour to the fire rating


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Ill tell ya where I did do this work... The president of university of saskatchewans house for starters


----------



## Toontowntaper

I'm not being skeptic at all I'm saying for you to get 10,000 sqft and be able to maintain that amount of sqft to keep busy here in Saskatoon isn't likely.... And I know a majority of the bigger developers here and have framed houses for them and the tape and mud their houses.... I also know the bigger condo developers and they are also tape and mud 

To do your plaster is a very small niche for this neck of the woods


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Now now toontowntaper!!! Don't be such a sceptic... Sure thing ill tell you where I working and tell you my builders name.. What could go wrong?
> 
> Mister 2 buck...veneer and taping aren't even in the same league, veneer is a level 5 finish. It's stronger, higher quality and eliminates sanding. The materials are more expensive but it's made up for in labour costs. I think I would be in a position to compete with any tapers price and still make money.. Just to get the word out. And another point about veneer is that it isn't water soluble like mud, and it adds an hour to the fire rating


 I know the pro's and the con's of the two systems, and I did do a lot of veneer for a while. but toontowntaper just said it right in his last post,,,, you will only get the niche market.

So your going to get the rich, or those that really want plaster. you can't compete head to head with taping:yes:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I know the pro's and the con's of the two systems, and I did do a lot of veneer for a while. but toontowntaper just said it right in his last post,,,, you will only get the niche market.
> 
> So your going to get the rich, or those that really want plaster. you can't compete head to head with taping:yes:


 And that's a shame since plaster is a much better product .


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Ok... Quick scenario... 216 sq ft bathroom, how much and how Long to complete?


----------



## saskataper

I've heard of some builders using veneer in town, my buddy did the finish work for one builder and the veneer was supposed to be the big selling feature in the house. I would be into checking it out sometime if your willing black. 
There is some big money in town now and they want to spend money. I was thinking I would like to learn Venetian to do feature walls, looks cool to me.


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Sure thing sasktaper... 2 jobs starting to get boarded from Monday so after we get a few days done you can come by if you want, just so you can see the stuff as its curing a d when it's cured, depending on temps anything up to seven days before its ready for paint


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Ok... Quick scenario... 216 sq ft bathroom, how much and how Long to complete?


No question the Veneer will win:thumbsup:

That was one hope we had for the product, doing work for the home owner, selling the system as dust free. The mudding application was dust free, but not the veneer drywall.

The drywall for veneer is awesome, it's half the weight compared to regular drywall (even new lite stuff). But you had to wear a mask to use the router, the product is so chalk like. Sure don't use a router, but the stuff left a dust trial even with simple cutting. Which left the H.O. saying "you said no dust"


----------



## sdrdrywall

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Ok... Quick scenario... 216 sq ft bathroom, how much and how Long to complete?


I would do that for 500 hang and finish in roughly 4hrs. No material


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

sdrdrywall said:


> I would do that for 500 hang and finish in roughly 4hrs. No material


So .. You can hang 6 4x8 sheets of drywall in a bathroom and finish it ready for paint in 4 hours?


----------



## sdrdrywall

Yes all 20 min first and finish coat keep it clean lite sand out the door. Check please


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

sdrdrywall said:


> Yes all 20 min first and finish coat keep it clean lite sand out the door. Check please


Not bad... You could do the same with veneer, cheque please!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hard work but the day flies by once u have a good routine down, I hate going back time and time to coat and sand and blah blah blah. With veneer you can finish (like glass) 500 sq foot per mix which takes roughly 2 hours... If you really pushed it and the job was right your talking 2000 sq foot per man, per day!!


Hard work pays off. What kind of materials do you use in the great white?


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Unikal... For bigger mixes maybe a bit of diamond mixed through it to give a bit more time


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Unikal... For bigger mixes maybe a bit of diamond mixed through it to give a bit more time


Not familiar with unikal. Always use Imperial base coat, then 2 quick 1 slow, put your Cigarette out and go.


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Not familiar with unikal. Always use Imperial base coat, then 2 quick 1 slow, put your Cigarette out and go.


Oh you mean imperial basecoat that you mix with plaster? For the joints right? Then plaster the whole wall or whatever it is.
I like imperial special white, a little bit of that into a diamond mix is a joy to work with , uni-Kal is made by the same company that makes Kal-kote and Excalibur not sure if that's any help


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

2buckcanuck said:


> No question the Veneer will win:thumbsup:
> 
> That was one hope we had for the product, doing work for the home owner, selling the system as dust free. The mudding application was dust free, but not the veneer drywall.
> 
> The drywall for veneer is awesome, it's half the weight compared to regular drywall (even new lite stuff). But you had to wear a mask to use the router, the product is so chalk like. Sure don't use a router, but the stuff left a dust trial even with simple cutting. Which left the H.O. saying "you said no dust"


I won't doubt that people are hard to change in there ways, and sometimes it is hard to explain to people the benefits etc. but some of the taping I have seen here is absolutely shocking! You can see every joint through the paint especially in long hallways and high light areas I.e the main foyer of a house. 
Veneer eliminates that as well because it is all one surface, and you don't get the different textures with the paint on the drywall and on the joints. Lets not forget... Plastering was around before anyone invented joint compound or drywall. I agree tapin is good for office blocks and commercial jobs but for private homes? My opinion is veneer all the way. 
I've done veneer in the US (massachusetts) that is all they do for homes and even still a lot of commercial jobs, I have done veneer in Perth, Australia for a few years, they call it white set, they only tape the ceilings. And also in Ireland and England where taping isn't too popular. I don't see why people criticize it when it's done in every notable monumental building on this planet... Which are still standing I may add


----------



## moore

BlackPlasterinh said:


> I won't doubt that people are hard to change in there ways, and sometimes it is hard to explain to people the benefits etc. but some of the taping I have seen here is absolutely shocking! You can see every joint through the paint especially in long hallways and high light areas I.e the main foyer of a house.
> Veneer eliminates that as well because it is all one surface, and you don't get the different textures with the paint on the drywall and on the joints. Lets not forget... Plastering was around before anyone invented joint compound or drywall. I agree tapin is good for office blocks and commercial jobs but for private homes? My opinion is veneer all the way.
> I've done veneer in the US (massachusetts) that is all they do for homes and even still a lot of commercial jobs, I have done veneer in Perth, Australia for a few years, they call it white set, they only tape the ceilings. And also in Ireland and England where taping isn't too popular. I don't see why people criticize it when it's done in every notable monumental building on this planet... Which are still standing I may add


 Drywall is cheaper...DUH!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

BlackPlasterinh said:


> I won't doubt that people are hard to change in there ways, and sometimes it is hard to explain to people the benefits etc. but some of the taping I have seen here is absolutely shocking! You can see every joint through the paint especially in long hallways and high light areas I.e the main foyer of a house.
> Veneer eliminates that as well because it is all one surface, and you don't get the different textures with the paint on the drywall and on the joints. Lets not forget... Plastering was around before anyone invented joint compound or drywall. I agree tapin is good for office blocks and commercial jobs but for private homes? My opinion is veneer all the way.
> I've done veneer in the US (massachusetts) that is all they do for homes and even still a lot of commercial jobs, I have done veneer in Perth, Australia for a few years, they call it white set, they only tape the ceilings. And also in Ireland and England where taping isn't too popular. I don't see why people criticize it when it's done in every notable monumental building on this planet... Which are still standing I may add


You have a new best friend forever with Mr.brightstar, he's been very lonely on this site http://www.drywalltalk.com/f19/plasters-form-loney-3982/

Don't get me wrong, not knocking the system, what I liked best was the angles/internals, they looked more crisp/ sharper, they looked like they were done with a laser. My partner then (who recently passed away) was a son of a plasterer, and three of his brothers also did it. So he was really excited when the diamond veneer plaster came to our market. We were making a killing for a while, doing bulk head systems in highrises that were occupied with tenants. We were running a dust free system, and no one could compete with us doing typical mud and drywall systems. I built the bulk heads, cutting the veneer drywall in the hallways to keep dust down, partner hit them with the plaster. But highrise gigs came to a end, found ourselves doing more and more taping instead of plaster, got to fighting with partner more (b/c he was a Dutchman:furious then blah blah blah..... trust me, I made a killing with veneer for a while doing some houses and some stucco too, but there was no market for us at the time. Or should I say, people would always go for the standard DW systems, instead of the veneer.

But I do notice you have worked all over the world, How horrible was it to work with those Aussies. You didn't get stuck working with any Kiwi's did you?:blink:


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

2buckcanuck said:


> You have a new best friend forever with Mr.brightstar, he's been very lonely on this site http://www.drywalltalk.com/f19/plasters-form-loney-3982/
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not knocking the system, what I liked best was the angles/internals, they looked more crisp/ sharper, they looked like they were done with a laser. My partner then (who recently passed away) was a son of a plasterer, and three of his brothers also did it. So he was really excited when the diamond veneer plaster came to our market. We were making a killing for a while, doing bulk head systems in highrises that were occupied with tenants. We were running a dust free system, and no one could compete with us doing typical mud and drywall systems. I built the bulk heads, cutting the veneer drywall in the hallways to keep dust down, partner hit them with the plaster. But highrise gigs came to a end, found ourselves doing more and more taping instead of plaster, got to fighting with partner more (b/c he was a Dutchman:furious then blah blah blah..... trust me, I made a killing with veneer for a while doing some houses and some stucco too, but there was no market for us at the time. Or should I say, people would always go for the standard DW systems, instead of the veneer.
> 
> But I do notice you have worked all over the world, How horrible was it to work with those Aussies. You didn't get stuck working with any Kiwi's did you?:blink:


Haha the Ozzie's were ok for the most part, Perth was pretty much all go doing sand and cement finish on the outsides and sand and cement screeded on the inside... Then you mix up white set (veneer) and skim over the sand and cement... ****en awesome result! I preferred working with the kiwi's in oz tho, you could have a bit of a mess around and make fun of each others accents!


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

And in Melbourne it was all taping inside and a lot of acrylic render (stucco) on the outsides... Darwin was pretty much the same as Melbourne work wise but far hotter !!


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Some pics of my last outside job in Darwin


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Some pics of my last outside job in Darwin


Don't know why that one pic came out 3 times.. Oops!!


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> I won't doubt that people are hard to change in there ways, and sometimes it is hard to explain to people the benefits etc. but some of the taping I have seen here is absolutely shocking! You can see every joint through the paint especially in long hallways and high light areas I.e the main foyer of a house.
> Veneer eliminates that as well because it is all one surface, and you don't get the different textures with the paint on the drywall and on the joints. Lets not forget... Plastering was around before anyone invented joint compound or drywall. I agree tapin is good for office blocks and commercial jobs but for private homes? My opinion is veneer all the way.
> I've done veneer in the US (massachusetts) that is all they do for homes and even still a lot of commercial jobs, I have done veneer in Perth, Australia for a few years, they call it white set, they only tape the ceilings. And also in Ireland and England where taping isn't too popular. I don't see why people criticize it when it's done in every notable monumental building on this planet... Which are still standing I may add


 U never made it 2 Scotland?
Thats because u would have been on the first bus back 2 England with ur plaster! Prob needing some dental treatment also!:jester:


----------



## mudslingr

:lol: Yep ! VANMAN is definitely a drywaller.


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

VANMAN said:


> U never made it 2 Scotland?
> Thats because u would have been on the first bus back 2 England with ur plaster! Prob needing some dental treatment also!:jester:


No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


----------



## mld

BlackPlasterinh said:


> No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


That's alot of smack. Not gonna make any friends here by cutting down a well respected member.


----------



## Kiwiman

BlackPlasterinh said:


> No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


That seems a bit harsh, the :jester: smiley that Vanman used means he's joking or kidding around.......or in Vanmans case, "drunk" joking and kidding around.


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Oops! My bad


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


 Well well!! There was no need for that sh*t 2 come out of ur mouth!
I was just stating that its not done up here!! Ment 2 b in a funny way but u went and took it all wrong so go FU*K yourself!! £40 a day mate i can make £400 a day so again go FU*K YOURSELF!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Lol geez Scottish people have a little temper lol
Now vanman come over and have a beer


----------



## VANMAN

Kiwiman said:


> That seems a bit harsh, the :jester: smiley that Vanman used means he's joking or kidding around.......or in Vanmans case, "drunk" joking and kidding around.


 Yea Kiwi u get me!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol geez Scottish people have a little temper lol
> Now vanman come over and have a beer


No need to invite Vanman, half his clan already lives in South western Ontario as it is:blink:


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol geez Scottish people have a little temper lol
> Now vanman come over and have a beer


 Its got me in the cells a few times!! LOL
But i would love 2 have a beer or 3 with some off u guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN

2buckcanuck said:


> No need to invite Vanman, half his clan already lives in South western Ontario as it is:blink:


 Canada here i come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

I would say you leave your kilt at home vanman but nevermind...... You could always bring one for me that would be a sight Asian guy in a kilt...... But if you came to Saskatoon you could meet Scott ad Gordie myself and if all settles down maybe blackplasterin


----------



## VANMAN

Toontowntaper said:


> I would say you leave your kilt at home vanman but nevermind...... You could always bring one for me that would be a sight Asian guy in a kilt...... But if you came to Saskatoon you could meet Scott ad Gordie myself and if all settles down maybe blackplasterin


 Ur 2funny!:thumbsup:
I dont wear the kilt at work lol!
After that remark i dont think he would like me much!


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


By the way did i say u were English??
U have piss*d me of with your attidute when i was only having a bit of fun!
So all the other guys on here r just glorified labourers!! We r all tapers! 2Buck is a glorified labourer? Cazna is a glorified labourer?Kiwi is a glorified labourer? Need i go on? So what u r saying is we r all glorified labourers and u r god!!!!!!:yes:
Or is it i'm from Scotland that makes me 1?
But the rest of the world are real tapers?????????
If u ever get here again let me know as i would love 2 meet u!!!!


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> No I never made it to Scotland, why work for beans when you can work for steak, and I'm not English ... And I happen to know that taping and jointing is just a glorified labourers job in Scotland! So take your **** talk somewhere else with your 40 pounds per day


 And another thing is i have my own business!
U prob just a work monkey makin $50 a day!!:jester:


----------



## JustMe

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Oops! My bad


In your defense, it looked to me like you'd posted a 'Thanks' to Vanman's post yesterday maybe at the same time that you'd posted your 1st reply to it?

Quite possibly a miscommunication among posters?

----

At least somewhat?

Emoticons. The saviour of more than one discussion board. If people know how to read the meaning being given to them well enough.


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> In your defense, it looked to me like you'd posted a 'Thanks' to Vanman's post yesterday maybe at the same time that you'd posted your 1st reply to it(?)
> 
> Quite possibly a miscommunication among posters(?)
> 
> ----
> 
> At least somewhat(?)


 There is no defence about calling us,not just me as he must mean all tapers!! Glorified labourers!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> There is no defence about calling us,not just me as he must mean all tapers!! Glorified labourers!


But since we're all Finishers here and not just tapers, guess that doesn't really mean us(?)


----------



## VANMAN

Here is what u call a glorified labourer does!
And if u go to the pics of peoples jobs and vids then u should know!


----------



## VANMAN

JustMe said:


> But since we're all Finishers here and not just tapers, guess that doesn't really mean us(?)


 Yea you could b right there!:yes:
But if u tape ur a glorified labourer!!!


----------



## Toontowntaper

Don't take it to heart vanman were also called junkies druggies highschool drop outs every name in the book. It's our job to make the job look good after the boards up.... After it's painted and house is finished you never hear people say wow thats a nice tape job those corners look nice..... Nothing like that we have one of the ****ty jobs. No one sees the work we do we are often under paid and under appreciated. It's the " brotherhood " that's suppose to be there for each of us. Whether blackplasterin didn't realize what he was saying or maybe interpreted it the wrong way. That's a human mistake we have to over look and turn your head the other way. Glorified laborer is far from what tapers are we are artists and the walls are the canvas we make it look easy lol


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> Yea you could b right there!:yes:
> But if u tape ur a glorified labourer!!!


I'm good with that, because no matter what others think, I like myself:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Some considerations for plaster veneer vs. mud-and-tape drywall.

Moisture resistance. Once cured, plaster is an effective water barrier. drywall and joint compound absorb water, causing sagging, bloating, or complete structural failure. As a consequence of plaster's inherent water shedding properties, it is a very effective water and mildew barrier.


----------



## moore

Drywall Is cheaper than plaster..'real plaster'. That's why they call us.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Drywall Is cheaper than plaster..'real plaster'. That's why they call us.


Chinese drywall And the three Amigos are even cheaper.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Chinese drywall And the three Amigos are even cheaper.


The drywall might be cheaper but we are a rare breed. I don't undercut but I will charge what the customer is willing to pay. After I feel them out a bit


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

VANMAN said:


> There is no defence about calling us,not just me as he must mean all tapers!! Glorified labourers![/
> 
> What r u trying to bring everyone else into it for van man? A little pathetic since I tried to apologize about my miscommunication, and it's hilarious that you would post pictures of a job banana beads around a doorway to prove how good you are


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Hw much do you get a meter to tape and joint vanman, you know as well as I do that taping isn't a trade in Scotland so you joined this group to try to feed your misconception, every taper in Scotland started out as a taper.. Everyone can do a little research on google or ask any other Scottish person, and by the way ye 400 pounds a day you were boasting about... Isn't that great money (sorry for telling you that) so once again ill draw your attention to my beans and steak analergy!


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hw much do you get a meter to tape and joint vanman, you know as well as I do that taping isn't a trade in Scotland so you joined this group to try to feed your misconception, every taper in Scotland started out as a taper.. Everyone can do a little research on google or ask any other Scottish person, and by the way ye 400 pounds a day you were boasting about... Isn't that great money (sorry for telling you that) so once again ill draw your attention to my beans and steak analergy!


Started out as a plaster I should say


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hw much do you get a meter to tape and joint vanman, you know as well as I do that taping isn't a trade in Scotland so you joined this group to try to feed your misconception, every taper in Scotland started out as a taper.. Everyone can do a little research on google or ask any other Scottish person, and by the way ye 400 pounds a day you were boasting about... Isn't that great money (sorry for telling you that) so once again ill draw your attention to my beans and steak analergy!


Its not a trade????? Man ur away with the fairy's:yes:
And i do believe u mean plasterer? No i started out as a painter!


----------



## VANMAN

BlackPlasterinh said:


> VANMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no defence about calling us,not just me as he must mean all tapers!! Glorified labourers![/
> 
> What r u trying to bring everyone else into it for van man? A little pathetic since I tried to apologize about my miscommunication, and it's hilarious that you would post pictures of a job banana beads around a doorway to prove how good you are
> 
> 
> 
> Ur nae right lad!! Not sure what planet ur on!!!:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## gordie

Tell you what I'd show up to board those sh#ty walls for a measly 400 pounds a day . yea I'd even install on sunday for that low low wage of 400 pounds a day but I am just a canvas installer for the artists what I'm willing to do for money:whistling2:
400 Canadian dollars {not Canada tire money which is worth much more} is a great days pay out here don't let anyone on here from Cunuck land say there makin much more than that the'ys probably lie'in a bit.:thumbup:


----------



## gordie

Actually that's not right they can say they make what ever they want lets just gang up on them if they go to far off the real mark :2guns::shuriken::gun_bandana: Yea that would do


----------



## VANMAN

gordie said:


> Actually that's not right they can say they make what ever they want lets just gang up on them if they go to far off the real mark :2guns::shuriken::gun_bandana: Yea that would do


£400 british is also better than Canada $:thumbsup:
Thankx Gordie:thumbup:


----------



## gordie




----------



## gordie

I finally figured how to post a pic that is me and my wife haha:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Toontowntaper said:


> The drywall might be cheaper but we are a rare breed. I don't undercut but I will charge what the customer is willing to pay. After I feel them out a bit


Drywall gets me to the next plastering job.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Lol nice Gordie using my analogy of canvas and artist I like it see sounds better then Drywaller and taper lol

Also weird time to post a pic of the wife and yourself but congrats on figuring it out. Next time I'm down in Regina we will have to get together for a beer..

Now what to call plaster I guess by the sounds of it they could be known as " the so called gods of walls " lol


----------



## moore

That's kool Gordie :thumbsup:..Now ya need to make a vid Mang!! 
Someone needs to snuff those Aussies with a screw gun on the roto zip and router thread..I'm just waiting for the first vid to know what time to beat..


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Drywall gets me to the next plastering job.


 When one runs dura bond over drywall panels he is not a plaster.
He is a drywall finisher using hot mud.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> When one runs dura bond over drywall panels he is not a plaster.
> He is a drywall finisher using hot mud.


Lol. Now your sounding like a plasterer. Same Technique different materials. In the words of the great drywall Wizard. "It's cheaper".


----------



## mld

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Hw much do you get a meter to tape and joint vanman, you know as well as I do that taping isn't a trade in Scotland so you joined this group to try to feed your misconception, every taper in Scotland started out as a taper.. Everyone can do a little research on google or ask any other Scottish person, and by the way ye 400 pounds a day you were boasting about... Isn't that great money (sorry for telling you that) so once again ill draw your attention to my beans and steak analergy!


If you want to stick around here and be part of the fun and maybe learn something, why dont you man up, make a sincere apology, and move on with life. Otherwise go start a " I am Gods gift to walls head in the sand plaster talk forum"!

That being said I don't think too many guys on here would disagree with you that plaster is a superior product. However if everybody on here switched to being plasterers, you would probably go out of business because of either better service or quality, or just plain old courtesy.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

I'm guessing he's from Boston?


----------



## fenez

Plaster is a great product, I enjoy doing what ever plaster work that comes my way
But the fact still remains that there just isn't enough plaster work to go around, it's a dead material that will continue to get less and less use as the years go by.


----------



## gordie

Toontowntaper said:


> Lol nice Gordie using my analogy of canvas and artist I like it see sounds better then Drywaller and taper lol
> 
> Also weird time to post a pic of the wife and yourself but congrats on figuring it out. Next time I'm down in Regina we will have to get together for a beer..
> 
> Now what to call plaster I guess by the sounds of it they could be known as " the so called gods of walls " lol



For sure Toowntown think I want to bring the wife up your way this summer if it ever comes :thumbsup:


----------



## moore

mld said:


> If you want to stick around here and be part of the fun and maybe learn something, why dont you man up, make a sincere apology, and move on with life. Otherwise go start a " I am Gods gift to walls head in the sand plaster talk forum"!
> 
> That being said I don't think too many guys on here would disagree with you that plaster is a superior product. However if everybody on here switched to being plasterers, you would probably go out of business because of either better service or quality, or just plain old courtesy.


 No need for him to apologize ..All he needs to say is that someone hacked into his PC and stole his password. Vanman will understand:whistling2:


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Started out as a painter? Oh **** this... I knew there must have even a reason your a douche


----------



## mld

Actually I started out as a infant, grew up, left the playground behind, matured, learned a lot of things from many different people along the way, learned to adjust to supply and demand and voila, low and behold, another successfull member of society!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Started out as a painter? Oh **** this... I knew there must have even a reason your a douche


Hey what's wrong with starting out as a painter? I'm a painter also .... If you learn multiple different trades it's better then being stuck doing one.... That way you can always stay busy remember plaster is a small niche compared to taping and mudding..... I also frame siding shingles concrete finishing carpentry landscape flooring ....... And multiple other things


----------



## moore

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Started out as a painter? Oh **** this... I knew there must have even a reason your a douche


 We work ALL the time ! You work half the time IF your lucky!!! 

And,,, Painters pay my bills! Ya know why? They ****in love me!!:thumbup:
Plaster is a better finish,,YES ,,but It has been dead for a long,long,long,long,long time now! Why? $$

We all bust ass to make a living blackplasterinh ..Drywall..Plaster..It's all back breaking work. 

I welcome you to my job site at the end of the day ..When I'm in the red:furious: after all the bullchit!! Douche would be a compliment!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

moore said:


> We work ALL the time ! You work half the time IF your lucky!!!
> 
> And,,, Painters pay my bills! Ya know why? They ****in love me!!:thumbup:
> Plaster is a better finish,,YES ,,but It has been dead for a long,long,long,long,long time now! Why? $$
> 
> We all bust ass to make a living blackplasterinh ..Drywall..Plaster..It's all back breaking work.
> 
> I welcome you to my job site at the end of the day ..When I'm in the red:furious: after all the bullchit!! Douche would be a compliment!


Well I think Moore's picture and post has settled this argument, I have nothing to add to it........... Except I think I'm afraid of Moore now


----------



## mld

moore said:


> We work ALL the time ! You work half the time IF your lucky!!!
> 
> And,,, Painters pay my bills! Ya know why? They ****in love me!!:thumbup:
> Plaster is a better finish,,YES ,,but It has been dead for a long,long,long,long,long time now! Why? $$
> 
> We all bust ass to make a living blackplasterinh ..Drywall..Plaster..It's all back breaking work.
> 
> I welcome you to my job site at the end of the day ..When I'm in the red:furious: after all the bullchit!! Douche would be a compliment!


Woulda thanked ya Moore, but the ads on the side were in the way!
And yes painters love a good finisher.. one who is a true craftsman.. and painterscan be a finishers best friend or worst enemy... so treat em with a little respect:thumbup:


----------



## Toontowntaper

Moore is that actualy a picture of you?

If so you look like chuck Norris so now I'm scared cause you don't f uck with Chuck lol


----------



## mld

Moore was born in a house he drywalled with his own two hands!


----------



## mld

Moore doesnt need screws, the sheetrock is too afraid to fall down!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

I'm dead


----------



## Kiwiman

Toontowntaper said:


> Moore is that actualy a picture of you?
> 
> If so you look like chuck Norris so now I'm scared cause you don't f uck with Chuck lol


Hahaha, we've already discussed the Chuck Norris thing 
The resemblance is uncanny :whistling2:...................


----------



## BlackPlasterinh

Work half the time, work all the time... Doesn't make a difference when you earn over 300,000 a year anyways... Later dudes, this vanman thing has pissed me off to a point this app is starting to annoy me aswell


----------



## sdrdrywall

See what u guys did pissed him off.now he's not playing anymore


----------



## VANMAN

I'm all upset with all this name calling stuff!! LOL:blink:


----------



## fenez

BlackPlasterinh said:


> Work half the time, work all the time... Doesn't make a difference when you earn over 300,000 a year anyways... Later dudes, this vanman thing has pissed me off to a point this app is starting to annoy me aswell


Ya know what? You are a fn douche bag, you came here with an attitude and expect everyone to just deal with you in a civil manner...
Go F..k yourself and tell your story walking.


----------



## Toontowntaper

I think we all just need to calm down lol 

Think of it this way if potential clients come on here and see who is posting the rude remarks then they can be the judge if they want to heave them do the work. If he claims he makes 300,000+ a year well I would love to see the work he is in my town. Let the work speak for itself, I know the market is booming here but all the GC don't even mention plaster.


----------



## fenez

Toontowntaper said:


> I think we all just need to calm down lol
> 
> Think of it this way if potential clients come on here and see who is posting the rude remarks then they can be the judge if they want to heave them do the work. If he claims he makes 300,000+ a year well I would love to see the work he is in my town. Let the work speak for itself, I know the market is booming here but all the GC don't even mention plaster.


That guy was a total moron, he doesn't have a clue on how to conduct himself, he has no filter, which would lead me to believe he is just some
Plaster laborer that makes minimum wage. A guy like him could never sell a job because his attitude sucks.


----------



## Toontowntaper

And I agree his people skills lack however why let one person affect your day instead look the other way... There are people like him everywhere if you allow them to effect your state of mind then it will ruin your day.

I support everyone here... He has had his chance to voice his opinion whether or not you agree with him thats ones choice. I'm sure in the future I will run into mr black and maybe in person he wont be as bad.


----------



## Toontowntaper

Don't conduct yourself in the same manner as mr black. Why stoop to his level. Be the bigger person and in the end success will follow. 

Over bid a job you only get one... Do a job for less and many will come. Rich people didn't get rich instantly we must all work for pennies before we get dollars. 

My dad says always be prepared don't wait for opportunities let them wait for you. To always try to expect the unexpected that way your not caught off guard.


----------



## fenez

Toon... you are absolutely right. . Still doesn't mean he isn't an ahole.
But your positive attitude shows you are a good guy and know how to approach a situation using your brain.


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I'm dead





Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha, we've already discussed the Chuck Norris thing
> The resemblance is uncanny :whistling2:...................


 :laughing::laughing: I'll half to figure this photo shop /painting thingy out sooner than later!!! You two just wait!!!



Chuck always gets his revenge!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Toontowntaper said:


> Don't conduct yourself in the same manner as mr black. Why stoop to his level. Be the bigger person and in the end success will follow.
> 
> Over bid a job you only get one... Do a job for less and many will come. Rich people didn't get rich instantly we must all work for pennies before we get dollars.
> 
> My dad says always be prepared don't wait for opportunities let them wait for you. To always try to expect the unexpected that way your not caught off guard.


I just felt like I read a T.V. episode of Kungfu:thumbup:

Your father sounds wise......was he a Shaolin Monk:blink::jester:


----------



## Kiwiman

moore said:


> :laughing::laughing: I'll half to figure this photo shop /painting thingy out sooner than later!!! You two just wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck always gets his revenge!


*Bring...........it.............on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :tt2:


----------



## Toontowntaper

2buckcanuck said:


> I just felt like I read a T.V. episode of Kungfu:thumbup:
> 
> Your father sounds wise......was he a Shaolin Monk:blink::jester:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-lA6PeGL0k


Lol no not a monk 

When I was younger he would always say all these random sayings to me. As I got older they started to make sense and has helped me along the way... I use to think he was just talking crazy! he is very old school Chinese but has been doing general construction for a long time... He has dealt with every kind of person and treats them all with respect. And in turn has gained respect from many

So that's the lesson I will pass on to who ever may want to take advice. I may only be 28 but you stick around the old school Chinese you learn respect fast or else you see bamboo..... Trust me it doesn't break easy


----------



## VANMAN

I will say this folks,That thread took a twist from where it started!:blink:
Any1 over in the plastering forum yet? LOL


----------



## VANMAN

mld said:


> Woulda thanked ya Moore, but the ads on the side were in the way!
> And yes painters love a good finisher.. one who is a true craftsman.. and painterscan be a finishers best friend or worst enemy... so treat em with a little respect:thumbup:


Hey mld u hit it spot on there!:yes:
Being an x painter sort off,i know what the finish should b like for the painter!:thumbsup:
Thats a good thing as i used 2 b the painter coming behind all the crap!!!
Now i'm way on a taping course just 2 make sure my banana beads r bent enough!!


----------



## JustMe

VANMAN said:


> I'm all upset with all this name calling stuff!! LOL:blink:


And I'm even more upset, that BlackPlastering is making over 300,000 and I'm not.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

JustMe said:


> And I'm even more upset, that BlackPlastering is making over 300,000 and I'm not.


He was definitely a plasterer.


----------



## moore

JustMe said:


> And I'm even more upset, that BlackPlastering is making over 300,000 and I'm not.


 Boco could pull that out of his front pocket.:yes:


----------



## JustMe

moore said:


> Boco could pull that out of his front pocket.:yes:


He's lucky with that. I'd have to pull it out of other places.


----------



## jakobdart702

I know this is a dead post but I live in Wisconsin and we have 18 guys doing veneer plaster everyday can't keep up with the demand.


----------

